# ADVC E-Liquid - 120ml of Goodness



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

All Day Vape Collection Rocks! We love vaping and we want to be part of keeping this amazing movement around. We want to be the best "go to" for a 120ml e juice bottle. We think it's about time, people start getting a better deal. Getting more for less and enjoying every bit of it.

We are not about pretty labels or fancy marketing packaging. WE ARE ABOUT FLAVOUR!!! Taste our juice and see what all the fuss is about 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/advc-e-liquid


----------



## VapeDude (27/10/15)

Has anyone tried this juice ? Any good ? From the flavour profiles seems so be a One Hit Wonder clone-vibe

Reactions: Like 1


----------

